# Help with "creeping".



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*i think*

I think by the sounds of things your draw length is a bit long for you, but if thats the way you like it then by all means stick with it. If its back tension you are looking for then check out the Rip Shot... its www.riparchery.com. but there are various threads here on AT that review and critique it... so far i have yet to hear anything negative about it and I have had mine about 6 months and use it as a back tension trainer and switch back and forth between it and a my Tru Ball back tension releases.


----------



## DEAD 10 (Aug 14, 2009)

TN ARCHER said:


> I seem to have developed a problem "creeping".
> I don't do it on every shot but I do seem to let it happen too much. I don't know if I am just trying to relax too much or what.
> I hear about guys saying they can pull through the wall of a Mathews bow. What are they doing to pull so much into the wall?
> I have a Apex I shoot for indoors set at 52-53 #. I have a Pro Elite I bought to try out, it has spiral cams. I am afraid to shoot it too much with this problem I am having. I know those spirals don't put up with "creep".
> ...


just shoot the pe set at 60% let off i promis you wont creep but once.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. 

Keep em coming.


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

I had the same problem with both those bows .... 

A draw length that is to long or to short will cause some of this. I would creep while finding the anchor point. You will need to pull hard into the stops while drawing .

Have now switched to a Constitution and dont have this problem with it !!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

goodgrief said:


> Have now switched to a Constitution and dont have this problem with it !!!


What is the let off on the Constitution?


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Adjustable right on the cam !!! Just move the draw stop peg.

If you want a real solid wall then add another stop peg to the other cam !!!:wink:


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*let off connie 80%*



TN ARCHER said:


> What is the let off on the Constitution?


You can adjust your stop to make your let off different. Just have to spend a little time setting up. I shoot a 07 connie and brigadier. Just got a brig and learning. I shooting a evolution carter to help with my creep problem also. Learning to pull through. Also shoot a chocolate carter thumb. Learning back tension will help solve creep problem. Catch you later and keep on shootin.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Creeping is not an unusual problem. I've seen some excellent shooters who shoot many of their shots from the front of the valley. If everything else is good, it can be an accurate shot. However, it's better to not creep.

The steadiest way to hold at full draw it to hold the weight of full draw in the back muscles. Once you do this consistently, release manipulation can be done any number of ways and you will still be accurate as long as execution is smooth.

The key to holding with your back muscles is draw length. It's almost a Catch 22 - it's difficult to find your perfect draw length if you are not holding with your back muscles, but it's difficult to hold with your back muscles if your draw length is not just right.

Work on holding with your back muscles and pulling through the shot. Keep execution as smooth and unhesitating as possible. If you are having trouble finding good back tension, experiment with changes to your draw length. 

Good luck


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

You probably don't want to hear this, but shorten your draw length by 1/2". That would help.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

some of these responses are hilarious. people hijack threads trying to get info to help them but get bombed by sales pitches/links for a release.

More than likly your draw length is to long. when you relax, the bow simply takes it away from you. after you shorten your draw, make sure your front end is correct (bow shoulder low locked) draw elbow in line with your arrow.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

It's not the release's fault!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

you said it man.... so many "archers" look for gadgets to cure their problems...never address the the real issue... the Dingy behind the Stringy


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*How rude!*



J Whittington said:


> you said it man.... so many "archers" look for gadgets to cure their problems...never address the the real issue... the Dingy behind the Stringy


 Well gentlemen some of us are alone on learning how to shoot. I basically have to learn on my own. I do shoot well but always learning. I feel your comments are pointed at me. My archery shop does not promote target archery which makes it even worse. Just a bunch of bowhunters and thats it. I drive thousands of miles a yr to get to decent shoots. Maybe you take for granted on what you have in your area and resources and I envy you. Every tool I have I built myself for archery. Drawboard, press and other related gadgets that I have learned from fellow shooters here on archery talk. I have none within 120 miles of me or more. I shoot in billings montana on occasion, 2hr drive, to see what the pro's do and ask as many questions as I can and have to apply what I can. Sometimes the gadget sucks but I have learned something. I shot recurve for almost 20 yrs fingers. Was a decent shot until about 2yrs ago I changed to release and target. I know their are many guys out their like me and needing help. I now help many shooters in my similar situation and do whatever I can. Maybe one day we will shoot and I might out shoot you, maybe not. But it will be fun. I like fun. Thanks for you comments and letting me know who you are.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

*To those that have great resources in archery.*



wyoming4x4 said:


> Well gentlemen some of us are alone on learning how to shoot. I basically have to learn on my own. I do shoot well but always learning. I feel your comments are pointed at me. My archery shop does not promote target archery which makes it even worse. Just a bunch of bowhunters and thats it. I drive thousands of miles a yr to get to decent shoots. Maybe you take for granted on what you have in your area and resources and I envy you. Every tool I have I built myself for archery. Drawboard, press and other related gadgets that I have learned from fellow shooters here on archery talk. I have none within 120 miles of me or more. I shoot in billings montana on occasion, 2hr drive, to see what the pro's do and ask as many questions as I can and have to apply what I can. Sometimes the gadget sucks but I have learned something. I shot recurve for almost 20 yrs fingers. Was a decent shot until about 2yrs ago I changed to release and target. I know their are many guys out their like me and needing help. I now help many shooters in my similar situation and do whatever I can. Maybe one day we will shoot and I might out shoot you, maybe not. But it will be fun. I like fun. Thanks for you comments and letting me know who you are.


 Shooting with gadgets like a release and stabilizers or drop away rest. Peeps and pins those are all gadgets to me. Shot recurve for many yrs and later went to compound and still shot fingers. Shot fingers for about 30yrs. Now I'm in the gadget world of archery. Shot fingers since I was a young boy and still shoot a little recurve when I can and appreciate simple archery. Miss the simple days. Ya'll have a nice day and see you soon.


----------

